# Marke KHE? Kaufen???



## Punk-Rock-BMXer (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe bei eBay ein BMX beobachtet...und das ist immernoch sehr billig. ISt jetzt bei 100  und sieht Top aus. Ist von der Marke KHE Derrick 2005.
Kaufen oder nicht?



> Modell 	KHE Derrick 2005
> 
> 
> Rahmen 	CrMo Allround Freestyle, F-SET Rotor
> ...





Ich bin noch neuling und brauch dringend eure Hilfe!

MFG 

Tom


----------



## Punk-Rock-BMXer (9. Juli 2007)

Bitte Schnell antworten es läuft nur noch 3 Stunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (9. Juli 2007)

Wieviel Geld kannst du ausgeben? Wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst schau dich nach einem We The People Addict um. Das ist eine sehr solide Basis um dir später langsam ein schönes Rad aufzubauen. 

Wenn du so ein billiges kaufst, dann wirst du vermutlich alles schneller als dir lieb ist nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Punk-Rock-BMXer (9. Juli 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld kannst du ausgeben? Wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst schau dich nach einem We The People Addict um. Das ist eine sehr solide Basis um dir später langsam ein schönes Rad aufzubauen.
> 
> Wenn du so ein billiges kaufst, dann wirst du vermutlich alles schneller als dir lieb ist nochmal kaufen.



Ok danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Stirni (9. Juli 2007)

wtp addict auf kenen fall dös khe


----------



## Son (9. Juli 2007)

oder das stolen heist, auch sehr schick


----------



## Stirni (9. Juli 2007)

ich kam nich auf den namen..danke des wollt ich auch noch vorschlagn


----------



## Punk-Rock-BMXer (9. Juli 2007)

Schankedön!


----------



## ZoMa (20. Juli 2007)

ich würde mal ein Bild von dem 3-Teiligen Lenker sehen..


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> ich würde mal ein Bild von dem 3-Teiligen Lenker sehen..



Wieso? Dann schau mal nach ANIMAL Bob Bar oder REVENGE Ind. 4pc Bar wenn du dir jetzt nichts vorstellen kannst.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. Juli 2007)

wie schauts denn aus mit khe naben? die hure ist davon was zu halten? finde die nabe schon sehr ansprechend^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Juli 2007)

Funktioniert top.


----------

